# Copper triangle next week



## rcharb (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone riding in or have ridden in the Copper triangle? 
It will be my first organized ride. 

One question,at the end of the ride is there a secure area provide by the ride organizers to park the bike during the "afterparty" or do I need to take it back to my car and secure it?

I hope to still have some "legs available" to make it over Vail pass and finish.

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

It will be my first Copper Triangle also but I did complete the Triple Bypass (Sunday) There is a nice long decent before the start of Vail pass so fuel up and ride easy but don't just coast. There are two very steep sections on Vail pass that simply hurt but they are short, the rest is pretty easy from what I remember.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont recall a secure area. Check out the. Copper Triangle website, and if it isn't in there, email them. I had a question and they had me a reply pretty quick.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

rcharb said:


> Anyone riding in or have ridden in the Copper triangle?
> It will be my first organized ride.
> 
> One question,at the end of the ride is there a secure area provide by the ride organizers to park the bike during the "afterparty" or do I need to take it back to my car and secure it?
> ...


Its a nice ride. Not too difficult, great scenery and some really long downhill sections that are just fun, not scary. 

Beware Vail Pass: Just as the road turns to bike path, you will travel under I-70 in what is a suckers downhill. After you pass under the bridge, you make a sharp left turn that goes immediately up. Someone told me that that short piece is a 17% grade. I have seen people be in the wrong gear and come to a complete stop.

I signed up for the ride (would be my 4th time) but some health issues are preventing me from riding. I had already rented a condo for the weekend and my daughter works for the resort, so we will be coming anyway. I'm bringing a cowbell and plan on standing near the top of one of the passes ringing it like mad.

Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## rcharb (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. i'm looking forward to the ride and hope for good weather, hopefullu no rain or hail.


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

moneyman said:


> Its a nice ride. Not too difficult, great scenery and some really long downhill sections that are just fun, not scary.
> 
> Beware Vail Pass: Just as the road turns to bike path, you will travel under I-70 in what is a suckers downhill. After you pass under the bridge, you make a sharp left turn that goes immediately up. Someone told me that that short piece is a 17% grade. I have seen people be in the wrong gear and come to a complete stop.
> 
> ...


Do you want to sell your spot. I am visiting in Breck and can't get in because they are sold out.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am doing this ride tomorrow. Can anyone tell me if there are some stores along the route to get water? Thanks!


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

Michael15 said:


> I am doing this ride tomorrow. Can anyone tell me if there are some stores along the route to get water? Thanks!


I remember passing though a small town but can't remember the name. It was near one of the rest stops so probably a good place to replinish your water.


----------



## bobbydeethree (Jun 23, 2010)

*Leadville, Minturn, Vail*

There are convenience stores on the north edge of Leadville if you ride into town on U.S. 24. There is a Safeway grocery on the west side of the highway a few blocks south of the intersection of hwys.91 and 24. There are several restaurants in downtown Leadville and riding through the old town is a fun diversion. Additionally, if you add one loop of Turquoise Lake to the traditional Copper Triangle route it makes the ride 107 total miles.

Minturn is the town on hwy 24 between Battle Mountain and I-70. There are stores and restaurants along the main street.

Lionshead at Vail has coffee shops and such just a block or so north of the frontage road through Vail. Vail Village is a few blocks east and also has many options for food and drink. Stephens Park in West Vail on the south side of the frontage road used to have a good drinking fountain but I can't say for sure if it is a reliable source of H2O.

There are no stores between Copper Mountain Village and Leadville (25 miles) and nothing of a commercial nature between Leadville and Minturn (about 25 miles).


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. So it looks like I need to ride into Leadville if I want some water b4 Minturn.


----------



## bobbydeethree (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, that is correct unless you are accustomed to drinking spring water (snow melt). I used to hike a lot and climb 14ers and drank a lot of natural water out of necessity. I sometimes drink spring water when cycling. I have drank water on Vail Pass bike path out of necessity on an abnormally hot, dry day. I suffered no ill effects but may have been lucky. It is not advisable unless you have some form of purification.


----------

